# resolv.conf hostname ppp probleme internet geht nicht

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe Probleme mit dem Aufbau einer Internet verbindung.

Hat alles mal wunderbar funktioniert, bis ich von unstable auf stable umgestiegen bin.

1 Symptom:

Beim starten sagen apache und svnserve:

"Werden spaeter gestartet, diese warte noch auf eth0."

Eth0 wird bei mir nicht genutzt, ausser ich habe irgendwo mal ein Kabel.

2 Symptom:

Ich baue ueber ppp eine Verbindung auf.

Diese steht auch ich bekomme eine IP Adresse usw.. zugewisen.

Allerdings Surfen geht nicht.

Versuche ich google oder IP Adressen zu pingen kommt:

Kann "Netzwerk Aufloesen."

Falles es hilft, ich bin glaube ich beim downgrade vom Baselayout2 auf Baselayout1 umgestiegen.

Noch ein paar Infos

In /etc/conf/hostname steht der Hostname auf

hostname="OleOle"

In /etc/hosts steht:

#IP         localhost Alias

127.0.0.1 localhost OleOle

Ich weiss nicht ob die eintragungen so richtig sind.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## toralf

Wichtig wären wohl Deine Einstellungen in der Datei /etc/conf.d/net, für Hansenet beispielsweise sehen die bei mir so aus :

```
#       home: DSL

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0=( "eth0" )

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0="<meine Telefonnummer>"

password_ppp0=

pppd_ppp0=(

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "maxfail 1"

        "updetach"

)

```

----------

## JoHo42

In der /etc/conf.d/net steht bei mir garnichts.

Ich benutze wvdial fuer die ppp Verbindung und der regeld das.

Mit dem Internet mache ich nur verbindung wenn es noetig ist.

Ich suche irgendwie den Fehler auch in der net.lo 127.0.0.1 localhost geschichte.

Die Verbindung mit dem Internet scheint zu klappen, es kommt eine IP eine DNS Adresse.

Aber bei ping www.google.de, kommt netzwerk nicht erreichbar.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## toralf

Sowohl doe Datei/etc/resolv.conf als auch die routing Tabelle muß bei wvdial durch eines der if-up scripte angepaßt werden.

Empfehlenswerte Alternative (ich benutzte früher auch wvdial) : mach einen symlink von net.lo auf net.ppp0 und nutze die Gentoo-eigenenen Sachen. Starten bzw. stoppen geht dann ganz simpel über "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 [start|stop]".

----------

## JoHo42

Siehe post weiterLast edited by JoHo42 on Tue Aug 25, 2009 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JoHo42

Ich moechte das ganz gerne als User von Hand starten.

Internet bei bedarf. Es handelt sich hier um einen Laptop mit einnem UMTS Stick.

Einen Symlink von /etc/init.d/net.lo nach /etc/init.d/net.ppp0?

Das hoert sich fuer mich total daneben an.

net.lo ist doch fuer die interne Kommunikation der Programme und Dienste untereinander.

Ich denke das diese Kommunikation fehlt.

Warum macht apache die Probleme.

Ich moechte ganz gerne wieder oben im Browser 127.0.0.1 eingeben koennen und

dann kommen meine Webseiten. Die ich auf meinem Rechner liegen habe.

Denn apache wartet irgendwie auf net.eth0 obwohl ich hiermit keine Verbindung mache.

Sind meine Eintragungen in der /etc/hosts richtig?

Muss ich unter alias etwas eintragen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## py-ro

Wie weiter oben schon implizit erwähnt wurde, fehlt dir die passende Default Route.

Mach mal, nachdem du dich eingewählt hast, "route add default dev ppp0", dann sollte es gehen.

Py

----------

## JoHo42

OK, das hat schonmal geholfen.

Jetzt moechte ich das aber nicht jedesmal eingeben.

Ausserdem haben svnserve und apache immer noch Probleme.

Wo wird dieses route normal mit gestartet?

Das ist vor dem downgrade auch automatisch gegangen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

